# Tazewell, VA - Roxie Pretty



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Tazewell, VA | Roxie

The adoption clause only applies to private adoptions and not rescue.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Sadly they'll only adopt in state.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I think that only applies to private adopters, not rescues


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

No-one has stepped up for pretty Roxie - :help:
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

MD and VA GSD rescues are full


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

She is gorgeous. Isn't there ANYONE who can step up for her??


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

needs a private adopter


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

still listed...bump back to page one


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing gone


----------

